# Unable to hook up 2nd mini to Roamio



## warner

Is anyone having issues hooking up a 2nd mini to a Roamio Plus. I keep getting a V70 error and cannot complete the Guided Setup. Only option i have is to Retry or unplug the power cord and go thru the setup again. I've read some of the other threads here and have tried just about everything that has been suggested except setting up Moca. I've rebooted everything multiple times, renamed Roamio and forced connections. The 1st mini purchased thru Amazon worked right out of the box. No issues there except for using the Trendnet 8 port greenNet switch as posted in another thread. Then I purchased a 2nd mini from Best Buy (open box one). After contacting Tivo, they determined it was a defective unit. So returned it and got a new one from Best Buy yesterday. Called Tivo to transfer the service to the new mini. And again after multiple rebooting, renaming, forced connections, I'm still getting the same v70 error. I'll need to call Tivo again to escalate this issue. It seems very unlikely that I would have 2 defective units in a row.


----------



## jdmass

I'm using a Roamio Pro with 2 Minis - no problems with setup here.


----------



## southerndoc

Not sure what's up with your setup, but I'm running 4 Minis without a problem.


----------



## wildcattdw

warner said:


> Is anyone having issues hooking up a 2nd mini to a Roamio Plus. I keep getting a V70 error and cannot complete the Guided Setup. Only option i have is to Retry or unplug the power cord and go thru the setup again. I've read some of the other threads here and have tried just about everything that has been suggested except setting up Moca. I've rebooted everything multiple times, renamed Roamio and forced connections. The 1st mini purchased thru Amazon worked right out of the box. No issues there except for using the Trendnet 8 port greenNet switch as posted in another thread. Then I purchased a 2nd mini from Best Buy (open box one). After contacting Tivo, they determined it was a defective unit. So returned it and got a new one from Best Buy yesterday. Called Tivo to transfer the service to the new mini. And again after multiple rebooting, renaming, forced connections, I'm still getting the same v70 error. I'll need to call Tivo again to escalate this issue. It seems very unlikely that I would have 2 defective units in a row.


Yep, just completed my third Support contact (one call and two chats). The gentleman that helped me said he engaged a supervisor and they have been having problems with the Minis taking longer than expected to get the MAK. He suggested trying the setup every few hours and giving it another 24. I got my second Mini Friday afternoon, so today is two days. We'll see if it works.

I love the Roamio though.

T


----------



## NJguy

warner said:


> Is anyone having issues hooking up a 2nd mini to a Roamio Plus. I keep getting a V70 error and cannot complete the Guided Setup. Only option i have is to Retry or unplug the power cord and go thru the setup again. I've read some of the other threads here and have tried just about everything that has been suggested except setting up Moca. I've rebooted everything multiple times, renamed Roamio and forced connections. The 1st mini purchased thru Amazon worked right out of the box. No issues there except for using the Trendnet 8 port greenNet switch as posted in another thread. Then I purchased a 2nd mini from Best Buy (open box one). After contacting Tivo, they determined it was a defective unit. So returned it and got a new one from Best Buy yesterday. Called Tivo to transfer the service to the new mini. And again after multiple rebooting, renaming, forced connections, I'm still getting the same v70 error. I'll need to call Tivo again to escalate this issue. It seems very unlikely that I would have 2 defective units in a row.


I had problem with my 2nd mini also. Made one call to tech support and the guy was useless. I was on the "Tivo DVR Not Found" screen and he couldn't help me because the Mini was not connected to the same router as the Roamio. My house is pretty well hard wired but I have a few bridges throughout the house. So my current Mini is set up from this way: Router goes to a bridge. That bridge then connects to my 2nd bridge which is where my Mini#1 is set up. I bought another mini and hooked up to the first bridge (the one that passes through to my 2nd bridge with a mini working fine) and couldn't get a connection. Again, guy didn't want to help me at all.

So, I connected via MoCa and it still wasn't working. I called tech support again and got Dustin (I think that was his name) and he was outstanding. Spent 40 minutes working through this problem with me and when we finally got the Moca working he wasn't satisfied with that because he felt it should work fine through ethernet and felt it was a better connection than Moca.

So the long and short of this is, if you have a cable wire in the room of your mini set up as moca first (love that it's built into the Roamio). Once you have that set up you can get into the settings menu and switch to ethernet (which is what he helped me with) and all is fine. You may have to call tech support though to get them to work through it with you. Hopefully you don't get the first guy that I dealt with.


----------



## lessd

geekmedic said:


> Not sure what's up with your setup, but I'm running 4 Minis without a problem.


I set up a system (at a friends home) with 5 Minis and a Roamio Plus, no problems.


----------



## hopefulboydy

Im having the exact same problem but in my case its with the 3rd MINI.
The first 2 worked great and installed as expected.
This time, its been a nightmare. After 3 calls with Tivo support they suggested getting a new mini. After transferring the service to the new mini .... the exact same issue. It doesn't see any compatible TiVo on my network. I have a Roamio ... but I don't know anything about MOCA and what Ive seen on tivos website doesnt explain the connections very well.
Each of my rooms has cable from the room to the splitter in the garage which then goes off to Comcast. I already have the roam connected to the cable network but I don't think its as easy as connecting the mini to the cable outlet. ... is it? Do I need some sort of cable switch ?
I want to try Moca to rule out that its my Ethernet network but if I need to buy something, then I cant do that today.
thanks, hopefulboydy


----------



## hopefulboydy

So setting up Moca was as simple as connecting the mini to my coax outlet, enabling moca in my roamio plus and selecting moca in the guided setup after a restart of the mini.
Now the bad news ... my problem is not a networking issue as I get the exact same v70 error screen.
I hope its the MAK issue already mentioned as this is getting very very annoying.


----------



## hopefulboydy

So just got off the phone with Tivo for the 5th time.
The person I spoke to said that he checked and it seems this issue has been reported numerous times now, enough to make it be caught in their "trend-tracker".... and they are now going to investigate a potential issue on their end.....whatever than means.
I will try again in 24hrs and see if the issue is resolved.


----------



## warner

Thanks for the update, Hopefulboydy. I'm close to giving up on this. This Mini is going into my Fitness Room so which means I probably won't even use it that much anyway . It just shouldn't be this difficult and frustrating. Well, as long as my Roamio and Mini #1 is working, i'm still happy.


----------



## mcomer

I had this problem with my install over the weekend, and the helpful person on Tivo phone tech support told me they had been receiving a number of calls about it. We ended up solving it pretty easily via forcing two connections back to the mother ship from the Roamio then restarting it. After that, a simple click of the "retry" on the Mini connected right up, no need to even restart it. The tech said that for some reasons the servers at Tivo were not always reliably sending the TSNs of other new Tivos down to the Roamio on initial calls, so a few forced connections and a reboot seemed to be required.


----------



## hopefulboydy

Thanks for the info.
I will try forcing a couple of connections as soon as I get home later.
I had done a couple over the weekend but maybe it hadn't successfully got the info. 

One question though .... when you get to the error page on the mini does it show no TiVos or does it show your Tivo but it is grayed out (not selectable)? I ask as when I installed my 2 other minis, when I get to that part of the setup, my Roamio would show on the mini but I couldn't select it. I had multiple tivos on the network at the time. The other 2 tuner tivos were always grayed out of course. Then after I did a forced connection of the Roamio and tried again, the Roamio was no longer grayed out at the Mini and I could select it.

However this issue is slightly different as the Romaio isn't found at all ... so doesn't even show at all.

Hence my question. 
regards,
hopefulboydy

added later: 2 forced calls, a reboot and still the same problem.


----------



## wildcattdw

Here's my update:

I had been fighting with the second Mini since Friday, and after a bunch of calls, the support tech suggested replacing; sounds familiar, yeah? Only been about 9 hours, and still have not had any luck with the replacement. As soon as my wife is done watching DWTS I'm going to do a couple forced connects and restart.

T


----------



## kherr

I had troubles installing my second Mini also. I changed cables, ports on the switch, phoned home (both Mini and PXL4), restarted install, rebooting ....., called tech support, the whole nine yards. I wasn't about to send it in. Swapped it with my working Mini and it installed right away. Went down placed it where it started out (same cable, port ...) and haven't had a problem since.


----------



## wildcattdw

kherr said:


> I had troubles installing my second Mini also. I changed cables, ports on the switch, phoned home (both Mini and PXL4), restarted install, rebooting ....., called tech support, the whole nine yards. I wasn't about to send it in. Swapped it with my working Mini and it installed right away. Went down placed it where it started out (same cable, port ...) and haven't had a problem since.


I have moved mine around to different Coax connections, even tried an ethernet connection. I have not had any problems with the connection sequence.

I just completed a double phone home - reboot and the second mini's not yet working. *sigh*


----------



## LJP

Having same issue, 1st Mini was simple to connect/activate...second one is being difficult...Day 3 and so far ...no connection. Support says it needs a specific update to recognize the Roamio and although it has updated, still an older version...be patient...give it another 24 hours....sheesh!!


----------



## wildcattdw

LJP said:


> Having same issue, 1st Mini was simple to connect/activate...second one is being difficult...Day 3 and so far ...no connection. Support says it needs a specific update to recognize the Roamio and although it has updated, still an older version...be patient...give it another 24 hours....sheesh!!


That's an interesting point, and one that I mentioned to TiVo Support. When I installed the first Mini, it happily told me an update was available and proceeded to download/install/reboot. The second Mini (and subsequent replacement of second Mini) have not updated. I did mention this fact to TS, and he thought that was OK, the Mini was at a new enough version to work with the Roamio.

Maybe not important, but perhaps a clue?


----------



## warner

When I called yesterday afternoon, tech support told me the Mini that wasn't working was running an older version (compared to my working Mini). He wasn't sure if that was the cause of it so he escalated my case to the engineers. Day 6, 2nd non-working Mini.


----------



## Dan203

Are you guys all using MoCa? Is it possible the MoCa signal simply isn't good at the new location? Try swapping your other, working, Mini into this new position and see if it works there. That will tell you if the MoCa signal is good or not. If that Mini works then I'm betting it's an account issue. Try rebooting the Mini and run through the setup until it gets to the point where it makes a call. Then do it again a couple more times. Also force a call on your Roamio a few times.

The Roamio itself does not know, or care, how many Minis are set to use it as a host. As long as the account information matches up and they can find each other on the network you should be able to hook up as many as 9 Minis to a single Roamio. And the only reason there is that limit is because TiVo has a max of 10 devices on a single account.


----------



## warner

I'm not using MoCa. Everything is hooked up via gigabit ethernet. Also tried hooking up both the non working minis to the location where the good mini is but still got the same error. And when i hook up the good mini to where the bad mini is located, the good mini continues to work fine.


----------



## djmike0408

So I got my new Roamio 4Tuner and have it hooked into my network via MoCA connection (MoCA bridge hooked into my router in the office and another MoCA bridge hooked into my Roamio 4Tuner in the MasterBR). The MoCA bridge in the MasterBR is hooked into my Roamio through the coax and the ethernet port ... not sure if the ethernet port is necessary, but it doesn't connect to the internet otherwise. Anyway, I'm now trying to hook up my first Tivo Mini via MoCA and I'm having the same issues. I can't find the Roamio or connect to the network. When I run an ethernet cable from my router into the Guest Room that I'm hooking the Mini up in, I'm able to get connection to the network, but it can't find the Roamio. Roamio and Mini are both on my account, sharing is enabled and MoCA doesn't have a password enabled. I've tried rebooting, etc. to no avail. Haven't called Tivo tech support yet as I haven't had the time for a lengthily call. Any ideas for me to try?

PS: I've tried hooking the Mini up in different rooms in the house as well, but I get the same results.


----------



## hopefulboydy

Dan203,

I have been trying with Ethernet as I have the house wired for cat5. But so I could rule out a network issue (even though my other 2 minis setup fine in the same locations) I also tried MoCA and got the same error.
I am thinking that the mini is supposed to download new sw so it can recognise the roamio and it isnt doing so. I recall that when I set up my 2 working minis it did get an update, but alas cant remember if it was before or after the part where it looks for a compatable tivo.
Im going to call tivo again tonight to see if their boffins have figured out whats the issue is. I can try making a hundred forced connections from my roamio (Im up to about 20 at the minute) but dont think that is going to solve my issue.


----------



## Dan203

I wonder if a kick start would work?

http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php

#56 looks like it forces the unit to call home and install the latest software update. Although I'm not sure if these kickstart codes work with a Mini or not.


----------



## hopefulboydy

Thanks for that tip .... I can try and see if the kickstart codes work .... it wont hurt to try.
I will do it as soon as I get home later and provide feedback.


----------



## hopefulboydy

I tried the kickstart code. When the white light flashes pressing pause makes it stay amber. Then entering the code makes it flash for a few seconds and then go out.
But the end result is that it boots to the normal guided set up page. Im going to ask Tivo about it when I call shortly.
hopefulboydy


----------



## hopefulboydy

I just got off the phone with Tivo and the support person looked in my notes for my case and said it had been updated with new info 2 hrs ago to state that they think my issue is caused by a known roamio issue that they are working on a sw update for. Something to do with the roamio and how it deals with multiple minis and tuner allocation. He couldn't give me any more detail when I questioned why the issue exists even if my 2 other minis are unplugged.

I will check daily with a forced call on the roamio to see if I get some sort of update.


----------



## Dan203

OK here is my suggestion...

Connect the Mini to the same exact TV as the Roamio and connect it to the same Ethernet switch. Do NOT connect coax to the Mini.

Once it boots up check the DHCP table in your router and ensure the Mini is listed on the network (it'll be listed by it's TiVo TSN) and has a valid IP address that does not conflict with any other devices. (beware that devices with static IP addresses may not be listed and could cause a conflict so you may want to just turn off anything with a static IP)

Unplug your Roamio and allow it to reboot. (do not use the menu option, we want a hard reboot)

Once the Roamio has completely booted verify that you can access it from one of the other Minis on your network.

Now go through the setup on the new Mini. If you can see the Roamio but it's grayed out then force more calls, change the TiVo and Minis name via the website, etc... to try and get it to recognize they are on the same account. 

If you still can't even see the Roamio on the list then something is seriously wrong. TiVos use a simple UDP broadcast protocol to discover one another so there is no reason they shouldn't be able to at least see one another. At this point I would isolate the Roamio and Mini to their own network and see if you can get them to see one another. Disable MoCa on the Roamio and disconnect all devices from the network switch except the Mini and the Roamio. If the network switch is a wifi router then temporarily disable wifi to exclude wifi devices as the possible cause of the conflict.

The fact that you can't even see the Roamio points heavily to some sort of network conflict. If you can get past the setup then it'll be a LOT easier to troubleshoot the network problem.


----------



## kherr

Now that you mentioned that, it reminds me of another issue I had with my PXL4. There was an IP issue where 2 devices were vying for the same IP. I used a network IP scanner to find the duplicate. Once that got straightened out everything worked. I ended up going through my network and gave everything a "sticky" (where the router reserves a dedicated IP for a given MAC address) DHCP IP. That and a reset of the IP in the Tivo. Solves a lot of work and head scratching,


----------



## hopefulboydy

Thanks for the tips.
Im out of town till Friday but the first thing I was going to do when I get back was to reserve an address for the failing Mini, and also remove everything from my network other than the roamio and mini, reset my switch, mini and romio and see whats going on with wireshark if it still fails.

Thanks for recommending debugging a networking problem as up until now I was getting blinkered with the ssumption it was a tivo issue.


----------



## djmike0408

hopefulboydy said:


> Thanks for the tips.
> Im out of town till Friday but the first thing I was going to do when I get back was to reserve an address for the failing Mini, and also remove everything from my network other than the roamio and mini, reset my switch, mini and romio and see whats going on with wireshark if it still fails.
> 
> Thanks for recommending debugging a networking problem as up until now I was getting blinkered with the ssumption it was a tivo issue.


When I called Tivo last night ... they said that this was a known issue and they are working on a fix and for me to sit tight, but I'd be curious to see if this method works for anyone.


----------



## warner

I called again to followup with my case # and the guy told me this is a known issue since the Roamio came out. For whatever reason, certain Minis are just not able to get the update that is needed to recognize the Roamio. He doesn't have an ETA on when it will be fixed. His suggestion was to just wait it out or try getting another Mini. Since both of my Best Buy minis do not work, I'm going to purchase one from Amazon again and try my luck. The 1st Mini I bought was from Amazon and it worked right away.


----------



## wildcattdw

kherr said:


> Now that you mentioned that, it reminds me of another issue I had with my PXL4. There was an IP issue where 2 devices were vying for the same IP. I used a network IP scanner to find the duplicate. Once that got straightened out everything worked. I ended up going through my network and gave everything a "sticky" (where the router reserves a dedicated IP for a given MAC address) DHCP IP. That and a reset of the IP in the Tivo. Solves a lot of work and head scratching,


I actually am doing DHCP Fixed Addresses for all of my TiVo devices (I do FAs for most of the hardware on my network) and they are well outside the range of any other devices.


----------



## CrispyCritter

wildcattdw said:


> I actually am doing DHCP Fixed Addresses for all of my TiVo devices (I do FAs for most of the hardware on my network) and they are well outside the range of any other devices.


One possible complicating factor is that your Roamio Plus needs two different IP addresses - the internal stream device gets its own IP address. I don't know how that interacts with your setup...


----------



## wildcattdw

CrispyCritter said:


> One possible complicating factor is that your Roamio Plus needs two different IP addresses - the internal stream device gets its own IP address. I don't know how that interacts with your setup...


I have both IPs on the Roamio Fixed, as well as both Minis. The Mini's connection sequence is successful; I would assume that is a reflection of a successful connection to the mother ship. I tried, just for grins, putting the Mini directly on the Internet, same thing.

UPDATE: Changing the name of the Mini during set up is reflected under My Account on the TiVo site... definitely not a networking/communications issue.


----------



## djmike0408

warner said:


> I called again to followup with my case # and the guy told me this is a known issue since the Roamio came out. For whatever reason, certain Minis are just not able to get the update that is needed to recognize the Roamio. He doesn't have an ETA on when it will be fixed. His suggestion was to just wait it out or try getting another Mini. Since both of my Best Buy minis do not work, I'm going to purchase one from Amazon again and try my luck. The 1st Mini I bought was from Amazon and it worked right away.


This really burns me up! I bought a Roamio Basic and 4 Tivo Minis to find out after I shelled out a boat load of $ on equipment and subscriptions that there was a known issue that the Roamio will not talk to the Minis! And now were just suppose to 'sit tight' for an unknown amount of time before this is rectified? I really don't understand how Tivo can release the Roamio and say that it works with the Mini when they know about this flaw! :down:


----------



## wildcattdw

djmike0408 said:


> This really burns me up! I bought a Roamio Basic and 4 Tivo Minis to find out after I shelled out a boat load of $ on equipment and subscriptions that there was a known issue that the Roamio will not talk to the Minis! And now were just suppose to 'sit tight' for an unknown amount of time before this is rectified? I really don't understand how Tivo can release the Roamio and say that it works with the Mini when they know about this flaw! :down:


Here's the risk of being an early adopter... we sometimes find the bugs that don't come up in testing, and we almost always end up paying more than the folks that wait a few months longer. I've been in technology for 20 years now, and professionally, we never install software on GA day, sometimes even x.0 versions. I get to be more aggressive when it comes down to my personal tech, and I love it...


----------



## djmike0408

wildcattdw said:


> Here's the risk of being an early adopter... we sometimes find the bugs that don't come up in testing, and we almost always end up paying more than the folks that wait a few months longer. I've been in technology for 20 years now, and professionally, we never install software on GA day, sometimes even x.0 versions. I get to be more aggressive when it comes down to my personal tech, and I love it...


Yes ... I agree with you to a point and I have been an earlier adopter on many new tech items and have had to deal with the growing pains, but the difference here is that the devices simply don't work together. That's extremely poor testing on Tivos part if you ask me. Being an early adopter, I do expect to pay a premium and have the typical quirks and issues that comes along with new tech, but flat out not working is ridiculous IMO. I've got 4 of these Minis that don't work and have not idea when or if they will. 

PS: I'd challenge that this is new tech as well. Tivo has been around for years and pioneered the DVR ... I would expect more from a seasoned company, who is just releasing an updated box, then the complete failure of their equipment.


----------



## djmike0408

warner said:


> I called again to followup with my case # and the guy told me this is a known issue since the Roamio came out. For whatever reason, certain Minis are just not able to get the update that is needed to recognize the Roamio. He doesn't have an ETA on when it will be fixed. His suggestion was to just wait it out or try getting another Mini. Since both of my Best Buy minis do not work, I'm going to purchase one from Amazon again and try my luck. The 1st Mini I bought was from Amazon and it worked right away.


I'd be curious if you're able to get other Mini's to work with your Roamio. Please post an update when you get them. I have 4 Minis that I got from Tiger Direct that don't work with my Roamio and I'd like a solution since Tivo hasn't offered any other then wait it out.


----------



## woogs

djmike0408 said:


> I'd be curious if you're able to get other Mini's to work with your Roamio. Please post an update when you get them. I have 4 Minis that I got from Tiger Direct that don't work with my Roamio and I'd like a solution since Tivo hasn't offered any other then wait it out.


I have the Roamio Plus and 2 Minis - all were bought from Best Buy but different Best Buy stores.

The first mini I bought and activated (at the exact same time as my new Roamio) works fine.

About 3 weeks later (last week) I bought a 2nd mini at a different Best Buy but that one is seeing the same error you guys report how it cannot find the Tivo. This happens on both MoCa and Ethernet.

It connects to Tivo just fine to get my custom "name" that I gave it at tivo.com.

I also got the run around from Tivo Support saying it can take up to 6 days (well today is day 6 and still not working).

So I am happy that one Mini works but I really wish my 2nd one would.


----------



## woogs

Well good news... got home today and pulled the power on the non-working mini ONLY.

Mini rebooted, did the guided setup for probably the 20th time and it downloaded an update - took about 15 minutes for it to upgrade.

Once upgraded it sees my Roamio and works just fine.

Software Version: 20.3.6.1-01-6-A92


----------



## TiVoStephen

Folks, very sorry for this problem.

For some customers, there was a problem delivering the correct software update to their Minis. We believe we have corrected the issue. Following the software update for your Mini, your Roamio should be able to see your Mini and vice versa.

We're really sorry for the problem and the inconvenience. Please let us know by posting here if you see any further issues with the recognition of your Mini after it updates to 20.3.6.1-01-6-A92.

Best regards,
Stephen


----------



## warner

Success!! Plugged in the mini and it downloaded the update. Working great so far.


----------



## wildcattdw

Yes, I gave mine another go first thing upon returning home today, and it got the update upon reboot. Everything is working great!

I appreciate the efforts to resolve this.

T


----------



## hopefulboydy

Works ok for me now too.
As soon as I got home, I plugged it back in and it downloaded the update and once it installed .... completed the setup with no issues.
Thanks everyone for all your suggestions.
Thanks, Tivo for fixing the issue.
hopefulboydy


----------



## djmike0408

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, very sorry for this problem.
> 
> For some customers, there was a problem delivering the correct software update to their Minis. We believe we have corrected the issue. Following the software update for your Mini, your Roamio should be able to see your Mini and vice versa.
> 
> We're really sorry for the problem and the inconvenience. Please let us know by posting here if you see any further issues with the recognition of your Mini after it updates to 20.3.6.1-01-6-A92.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


AWESOME!! It finally works!! The total set-up for the downloads and updates was just over 30 minutes, but at least I've got one working now. Only 3 more to set-up. ;-)

Thank you Stephen for posting the update to the forum!


----------



## bradenmcg

I have two Minis and a Roamio Plus, the Roamio is fine, and the first Mini I tried to setup did download an update and reboot, but after that it is getting a V70 when trying to find the Roamio.  Does this warrant a call to TiVo? I have forced a few check-ins on the Roamio... I got sick of screwing with the first Mini so now I'm setting up the second one in hopes that it will work.

[edit]

I forced many calls on the Roamio as well as changing the name, which didn't help... I finally rebooted the Roamio, and then at least one of the Minis functioned. I'm out of HDMI on my receiver on the other TV so I'll either have to swap it in on a different TV to test, or wait until I get a switcher or something else. Wish I had checked HDMI count before ordering the second Mini + Lifetime!


----------



## rshilliam

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, very sorry for this problem.
> 
> For some customers, there was a problem delivering the correct software update to their Minis. We believe we have corrected the issue. Following the software update for your Mini, your Roamio should be able to see your Mini and vice versa.
> 
> We're really sorry for the problem and the inconvenience. Please let us know by posting here if you see any further issues with the recognition of your Mini after it updates to 20.3.6.1-01-6-A92.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


How can I tell which version I have? I've been having the problems described about "No TiVo found" during the mini setup and I did get an update yesterday (because the download took longer than usual) and was hoping all would work but same problem - "No TiVo found". I have a brand new Roamio Pro and mini - very frustrated because I'm having the CC issue on the Roamio and this issue on the mini...this is no fun. I can't tell which version I have because I can't get past the "No TiVo Found" screen - only can power off/on and repeat the process - many times now.


----------



## hanlan

I just finished installing 3 minis with my roamio pro. only 1 out of the 3 had the error saying it couldn't connect. so i unplugged it, had the roamio phone home, turned on the mini again, and all seems to work. I'm using Moca if that helps anyone


----------



## rshilliam

rshilliam said:


> How can I tell which version I have? I've been having the problems described about "No TiVo found" during the mini setup and I did get an update yesterday (because the download took longer than usual) and was hoping all would work but same problem - "No TiVo found". I have a brand new Roamio Pro and mini - very frustrated because I'm having the CC issue on the Roamio and this issue on the mini...this is no fun. I can't tell which version I have because I can't get past the "No TiVo Found" screen - only can power off/on and repeat the process - many times now.


It's working for me now - I think the fix was that I needed to setup my Roamio to "create a MoCA Network". Although the mini was able to connect through the Roamio to get to TiVo HQ for account status and downloads, it wasn't able to see Roamio as an available DVR on the network until I performed this step. Rebooted the mini and it works like a charm now. (mini on MoCA; Roamio Pro on Ethernet and acting as the MoCA bridge and setup to create a MoCA network in the Network Settings). Thanks for everyone's help.


----------



## synch22

I ran into this today, kept getting N02 error. My mini was trying to connect wirelessly despite my attempt at MOCA. I already tested a mini at the location and it was the 2nd giving me an issue.

I decided to force a call on the roamio to recognize the addition. Then went into the roamio and had to allow MOCA again, despite the fact a Mini was already working via MOCA. This might have refreshed the internal moca network and I was up and running on the new mini. Took an hour moving the minis wondering why one was connecting fine at both sites, but the refreshing the roamio to allow moca fixed it for me.

BTW anyone notice a slow down after adding an additional mini? I swear my channel changing has slowed but wondering if its in my head. 
Can the moca network be strained from multiple mini use?


----------



## gnxz

I am having similar issues. My Mini will not play recorded shows or play Live TV.

I have a Roamio Plus connected to the internet by ethernet. The Mini is connected via a Moca connection. The Mini has an ip address and sees the Roamio on the Host Connection Info screen. 
There is nothing on the Roamio that mentions or acknowledges that it sees the Mini.

The Roamio is running version 20.3.6.3-USA-6-848
The MIni is running version 20.3.6.3-01-6-A92

I do see my recorded shows on the Mini but if I try to play them I get "Can't Watch Now" V125 error
If I try to view live TV I get error V113.

This is very frustrating. I do not know if the problem is in the Roamio or in the Mini. I have tried numerous Powercycles and forced them to connect to Tivo and have gotten no where.

Please help.


----------



## lessd

gnxz said:


> I am having similar issues. My Mini will not play recorded shows or play Live TV.
> 
> I have a Roamio Plus connected to the internet by ethernet. The Mini is connected via a Moca connection. The Mini has an ip address and sees the Roamio on the Host Connection Info screen.
> There is nothing on the Roamio that mentions or acknowledges that it sees the Mini.
> 
> The Roamio is running version 20.3.6.3-USA-6-848
> The MIni is running version 20.3.6.3-01-6-A92
> 
> I do see my recorded shows on the Mini but if I try to play them I get "Can't Watch Now" V125 error
> If I try to view live TV I get error V113.
> 
> This is very frustrating. I do not know if the problem is in the Roamio or in the Mini. I have tried numerous Powercycles and forced them to connect to Tivo and have gotten no where.
> 
> Please help.


I have a 5 Mini system running at a friend home (Roamio +) but it takes about 3 to 4 days for everything to work correctly, a one time problem, for me. All connected by MoCA.


----------



## gnxz

lessd said:


> I have a 5 Mini system running at a friend home (Roamio +) but it takes about 3 to 4 days for everything to work correctly, a one time problem, for me. All connected by MoCA.


Thanks for the kind words Les, but it has been a WEEK and still NO JOY.

On the MINI, on the Tivo DVR Connection screen, I see my Roamio with a check mark next to it, HOWEVER, why does it state:

"Choose which TiVo DVR you want this UNKNOWN to connect to for recording shows."

Why is the MINI listed as UNKNOWN in this instance?


----------



## gnxz

I gave up on the Moca connection and switched back to Ethernet.

Well it seems *Day 9* was the trick.

After my 3rd reply from TiVo Support, they were finally able to jog something as I received an email to force a connection to TiVo service and "After doing so please give 24 hours for full functionality to be restored."

When I went to bed last night I noticed my Mini ethernet port lights were blinking "frequently & irregularly" which I thought was a good sign but I did not want to try it out then and get bummed out again. But low and behold this morning Day #9, turned on the TV and hit the Live TV button to a longer than usual blank screen and *hallelujah - it worked*.

My set up:

Roamio+ on an Ethernet connection plugged directly into my previous generation Apple Airport Extreme router

Mini on an Ethernet connection plugged into a DLink 8 port gigabit switch.

I sincerely hope my ordeal both helps somebody and restores some confidence because in all sincerity I was about to ship this Mini back to Amazon.

Good Luck...


----------



## khatlelid

TiVoStephen said:


> Folks, very sorry for this problem.
> 
> For some customers, there was a problem delivering the correct software update to their Minis. We believe we have corrected the issue. Following the software update for your Mini, your Roamio should be able to see your Mini and vice versa.
> 
> We're really sorry for the problem and the inconvenience. Please let us know by posting here if you see any further issues with the recognition of your Mini after it updates to 20.3.6.1-01-6-A92.
> 
> Best regards,
> Stephen


So I'm having this same issue; a new roamio, two minis purchased from Amazon. Both minis can connect to the tivo service, I can see both on my network, both go through guided setup, and get the dreaded V70 error. This is day 3, I'm about to just give up. Tried MOCA, multiple hubs, Renaming DVR, multiple reboots and forced connects, etc. etc. etc.

Any ideas?


----------



## khatlelid

My minis are both now working. To save people pain and suffering: it was a software version mismatch between the Roamio and the Minis. The TiVo back end didn't serve the update till last night.

Once the update was served, both Minis took an update, required a reboot, and then could see the Roamio and worked fine.

The CSR and Tech support really either had no idea what was going on, or they deliberately tried to give me busy work like blaming my network configuration, rebooting constantly, forcing connections, etc.


----------



## Trauma

I am having trouble connecting my second Mini to the Roamio Pro. Both are connected via Ethernet hardwire as is the Roamio. The mini goes through guided setup and connects to the internet just fine. Interestingly, whenever I reboot the second mini, the first mini will briefly lose its connection to the Roamio. Takes about 5-10 seconds to reconnect.


----------



## gfgray

I had the same problem connecting my first mini last night. I could see the Roamio and mini from my router. I forced the roamio to make a few updates. I let it sit overnight. This morning I noticed in my online info the mini finally showed lifetime service instead of pending... But it still wouldn't work even after forcing more Roamio calls. Forced more Roamio updates. But it didn't help. 

Finally, I cold booted the Mini. And on bootup, it connected to tivo again. Then everything worked great.


----------



## Series3Sub

Yes, I had the same problem attempting to connect my 2nd Mini for my Roamio and got the same V70. After felling quite dissappointed after rebooting the Mini a few time and feeling frustrated, I started thinking and here is what fixed it for me:

First, activate the Mini on-line or and wait the prescribe 15 minutes as per the instructions like I did so the servers at TiVo have some time be fully aware of your new Mini on your account. Then after some failed attempts, I did the following:

1. Go to the DVR intended to be paired with the Mini and using the menus initiate the Connect to TiVo Service Now option. Allow the TiVo to complete this process ( I presume that upon connecting to the TiVo Service, the DVR becomes aware that you have a new Mini on your account).

2. Return to the new Mini, and REBOOT by disconnecting power.

3. After reboot, go through the start-up process again, only this time my Roamio displayed as able to connect to my new Mini (no X next to the Roamio).

4. So far you have your Mini and the paird DVR working as should, but if you have any,including the 2 tuner models, Premiere DVR's on the network that you also want access to via the Connected DVR (Roamio line or 4 tuner Premiers) immediately, then you may have to go to each of those DVR's and have them connect to the TiVo service, as well. Otherwise, I've found that giving enough time, like several hours to a day, TiVo will automatically update and provide the access on it own. So, you can go to sleep and find it having sorted everything out on its own by morning.

After that, everything worked as it should and continues to function very well.

Sometimes a solution it is something simple that any of us can forget. Try this method first. If it does not work, than you can move on to more difficult solutions.


----------

